# Smoked Buffalo Mozzarella



## jayfish (Jul 31, 2007)

Has anyone every smoked the fresh buffalo mozzarella? I was thinking about the moisture content of the cheese and has wondering if it smoked well! As soon as it cools down around here I may give it a try!

Jayfish


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure Debi will be along to display her wealth of knowledge on this question...It's definitely a COLD smoke though...Actually for a real treat, try making your own mozz, it's super easy!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 2, 2007)

Jayfish -

Cold smoke your cheeses no matter what they are. Keep your temperatures below 90°F. The lower the better. Let the cheese sit out for a bit to air dry and toughen up the cheese. A few hours or so.

Sorry I forgot what kind of smoker you have, but whatever use 2 to 4 pieces of charcoal and set a small piece of wood on top.

You can use any kind of milk but REAL Italian Mozzarella is made from buffalo milk. 

Here's and easy recipe from my website:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/CheeseDownloads.htm


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 2, 2007)

*I have smoked fresh mozzarella(is that how you spell it?) several times, Water just POURS out of it, I have had much better luck with aged stuff, at 90 degrees in my cold smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

the BEST mozz. cheese comes not from just buffalo's.........but WATER buffalo's

i have had it........its GGG000000DDDDDDD

http://www.mozzco.com/mozzhisty.html



d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Some nice recipes there too - Thanks Dude!


----------

